# PHRF racing in Gloucester



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Crew for experienced PHRF racers this summer (2006) based in Gloucester. We need crew that is fit and does not get seasick. Last year we won 11 of 18 starts. Contact [email protected].


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

*Winning Starts*

".. Last year we won 11 of 18 starts..."

Way cool on the starts, that is one of the big challenges in boat racing. How did you do with the finishes?

I suspect there arn't many crew who frequently get seasick, or they would not want to be crew anymore. Personally I only get seasick if I try to do the navigation down below with a good sea running - my solution is to only do the driving...


----------

